# Want me to move to a new station...4 HOURS AWAY?



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

Just received this. I'm in VEGAS! WTH?

















*START MAKING DELIVERIES | Your New Delivery Station*
Thank you for completing the survey. You have been selected to move stations to Palm Desert (ZLA3) located at 40050 Harris Ln., Palm Desert, CA 92211. Starting Tuesday, February 13, 2018, you may begin to receive offers from this station in the Amazon Flex app.

To complete the transfer, simply sign out of and back into the Amazon Flex app. The app will do the rest for you.

If for any reason you are not able to deliver from the new location, you can clear your availability in the Amazon Flex app so no delivery blocks are offered to you.

Anybody else received something similar? I'm so confused.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> Just received this. I'm in VEGAS! WTH?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I did as well the same exact email lol so I'm glad I'm not the only one I was freaking out. So there must be some type of mistake I sent an email back to Amazon with a screenshot of the email and let them know that I live in Las Vegas and I'm not delivering in California.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

uberstuper said:


> Yes! I did as well lol so I'm glad I'm not the only one I was freaking out. So there must be some type of mistake I sent an email back to Amazon with a screenshot of the email and let them know that I live in Las Vegas and I'm not delivering in California. Btw Im in Las Vegas


I replied with, what? Palm desert is 4 hours away from me!

Can't wait to get a response. 

The last paragraph is what is most concerning. If I say I'm unavailable, does that mean I can no longer get blocks in Vegas? Panicking...


----------



## Weedie (Oct 8, 2016)

Same here. I sent an email to support, but we all know how that goes. It looks like everyone here that has commented is from Vegas myself included.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

A message for you from Amazon Flex








*START MAKING DELIVERIES | Your New Delivery Station*

Thank you for completing the survey. You have been selected to move stations to Palm Desert (ZLA3) located at 40050 Harris Ln., Palm Desert, CA 92211. Starting Tuesday, February 13, 2018, you may begin to receive offers from this station in the Amazon Flex app.

To complete the transfer, simply sign out of and back into the Amazon Flex app. The app will do the rest for you.

If for any reason you are not able to deliver from the new location, you can clear your availability in the Amazon Flex app so no delivery blocks are offered to you.










Got it too...sorry not commuting from the midwest...prank, fired employee last fight back...wouldn' fret


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> I replied with, what? Palm desert is 4 hours away from me!
> 
> Can't wait to get a response.
> 
> The last paragraph is what is most concerning. If I say I'm unavailable, does that mean I can no longer get blocks in Vegas? Panicking...


So it sounds like a prank, but I'll never complete another survey again with amazonflex lol


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

I am in Portland, OR and I also got this LOL



mke said:


> A message for you from Amazon Flex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm in Dallas and I got the exact same email


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm in Chicago and I got the same email. I might grab a block from the new station. Might be a nice change from snowy Chicago.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> I'm in Chicago and I got the same email. I might grab a block from the new station. Might be a nice change from snowy Chicago.


Ha ha Mid 70s this time of year


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

What's a few hundred miles a day between friends?


----------



## Gordonmgm (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm on eastern standard time and got the same thing...lol


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Just googled the place. Looks like a self-storage place..


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Just googled the place. Looks like a self-storage place..


Z warehouses are what I like to call 'pop-up' locations, they're logistics (amazon.com), there's no "warehouse", they truck in carts from nearby warehouses and you pickup from these locations..... There's one in arizona, a couple in seattle, a few new ones popped up in north carolina
This Google Street View shot captured ZSE1 in Seattle


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Did anyone respond to this email?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

poopyhead said:


> Did anyone respond to this email?


They sent out a retraction email saying it was in error


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

*EMAIL ERROR | Delivery Station Unchanged*

Earlier today, we sent you an email regarding a delivery station in Palm Desert, CA.

*This email was sent in error. No changes have been made to your delivery station and no further action is required.*

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.










Mystery solved.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> *EMAIL ERROR | Delivery Station Unchanged*
> 
> Earlier today, we sent you an email regarding a delivery station in Palm Desert, CA.
> 
> ...


Damm I had half my shit packed to move to Palm Desert.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

uberstuper said:


> Damm I had half my shit packed to move to Palm Desert.


You made me laugh out loud... my landlord is wondering whats up at 12.08am

Hello i got the same mail thats why i came here.
I live in houston.....i hope this isnt real?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

How come I'm closest and didn't get it.  Even though its fake.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

LOL they never sent me this, BUT it was nice of them to say sorry to me....LMAO.

....its not fake it was a mistake.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow here we are about an hour away but we didn't get the email. Typical


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Google maps says Life Storage.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Google maps says Life Storage.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/want-me-to-move-to-a-new-station-4-hours-away.239391/#post-3600682


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> Z warehouses are what I like to call 'pop-up' locations, they're logistics (amazon.com), there's no "warehouse", they truck in carts from nearby warehouses and you pickup from these locations..... There's one in arizona, a couple in seattle, a few new ones popped up in north carolina
> This Google Street View shot captured ZSE1 in Seattle


The Anaheim / Buena Park DLA2 is much like this. It's nothing more than a truck dock with 34-40 docks. We had to wait one day as the truck was late and while they unloaded the racks to tell us which dock to back into.

Note; you don't want the south side docks. No shade , hard to see your phone.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The Anaheim / Buena Park DLA2 is much like this. It's nothing more than a truck dock with 34-40 docks. We had to wait one day as the truck was late and while they unloaded the racks to tell us which dock to back into.
> 
> Note; you don't want the south side docks. No shade , hard to see your phone.


Wondering being in Anaheim if one day you'll have to deliver some prime now to the attendant that works the Rodger Rabbit's Car Toon Spin in Toontown


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No, back at DLA5 now. But I have had a few uber lyft requests at/ from the Main st. Front gate. It's 1313 Harbor Blvd. Who would have thought ?

I expect Herman Munster and family to show up.


----------



## methehero (Feb 4, 2017)

The Flex team at amazon screwed the pooch. Yes a new station in Palm dessert has opened, they imputed it as Amazon Flex Palm Dessert CA. The CA in amazon speek is CANADA not California. So once the system read CA it just sent out request to you guys by mistake. And FYI, the Palm Dessert location was paying MAX for deliveries.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

methehero said:


> The Flex team at amazon screwed the pooch. Yes a new station in Palm dessert has opened, they imputed it as Amazon Flex Palm Dessert CA. The CA in amazon speek is CANADA not California. So once the system read CA it just sent out request to you guys by mistake. And FYI, the Palm Dessert location was paying MAX for deliveries.


Dessert? lol is Desert. I live in Palm Desert and never got this email and I was registered at DLA5 in Riverside. The finally switched me over a few days ago and just completed my first deliveries from ZLA3 . When I had to call support about returning 2 undeliverable the lady on the phone was like oh my you are the first Ive dealt with from the new location and that she couldnt find me in the system but once she changed from Palm Desert to LA then she found me so they even have the internals screwed up still with the location. other than that they are not paying the max. Its still the same $18 a hour like every other place for the most part. although i did get paid a extra 2 hours for only going over my block by 30 mins


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They were paying increased rates before they started onboarding for Palm Desert up on the website. And I don't know how the heck you needed to go over a 4 hr block either. Must be....


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> They were paying increased rates before they started onboarding for Palm Desert up on the website. And I don't know how the heck you needed to go over a 4 hr block either. Must be....


Cuz it was my first day and I was given 1 delivery that way way outta the way from the others not to mention the warehouse guy was busy with another driver and I had a package that wasn't scanning so had to wait for him to finish to find out why it wasn't scanning. Then I had access issues. So ya its was a rough first night but it was a 430-830 and dark does make a difference.


----------



## Crispiess (Mar 8, 2018)

I actually got the same email last month,after a couple hours I got another email that it was a mistake.









*EMAIL ERROR | Delivery Station Unchanged*
Earlier today, we sent you an email regarding a delivery station in Palm Desert, CA.

*This email was sent in error. No changes have been made to your delivery station and no further action is required.*

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.


----------

